# marine stabbed at Best Buy



## billc (Nov 27, 2010)

This article was on the Drudgereport.com on the right side if the page.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 29, 2010)

billcihak said:


> This article was on the Drudgereport.com on the right side if the page.


What article?

You forgot the link.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## mib2112 (Nov 29, 2010)

I saw the same story, posted on CNN.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/11/26/georgia.marine.stabbed/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## lklawson (Dec 1, 2010)

So a Marine and his buddies decide to bum-rush/tackle a known armed criminal in an act of Good Samaritanism (or Vigilantism, depending on your perspective) and one of them gets stabbed?

Quelle Suprise.

While I applaud their willingness to not sit around like lumps on a log and just "accept that crime happens," I can't quite attribute any special significance to the fact that an unarmed man got stabbed by a guy with a knife.

The story shouldn't be "Marine stabbed at Best Buy" it should be "Marine(s) stop armed shoplifter."

Neverthless, it does, however, dovetail nicely with the fact that I taught some standard hand-parries against slash and ice-pick stabs last night.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2010)

lklawson said:


> So a Marine and his buddies decide to bum-rush/tackle a known armed criminal in an act of Good Samaritanism (or Vigilantism, depending on your perspective) and one of them gets stabbed?
> Kirk



Agreed.  And thanks for using the capital 'M', as 'Marine' is a proper noun.  I always grit my teeth when people refer to Marines as 'marines' or God help me, 'soldiers'.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2010)

> "Most people who shoplift don't take it to this extreme," Carrier said.


 Guess that just killed that idea didn't it?


----------

